# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Ventas de muebles en Perú crecen 35% anualmente desde el 2002, afirma CiteMadera

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Es la segunda industria más importante en número de empresas luego de la textil.*  **  *Lima, mar. 06 (ANDINA).-* Las ventas de muebles registran un crecimiento anual de 35 por ciento a nivel nacional desde marzo del 2002, informó hoy la directora ejecutiva del Centro de Innovación Tecnológica Madera (CiteMadera), Jessica Moscoso.  
Explicó que a la fecha la industria maderera en Perú está conformada por más de 111 mil empresas, convirtiéndose en la segunda industria más importante en número de empresas, después de la textil. 
De acuerdo al último Censo Industrial Manufacturero, unas 107,334 son microempresas que representan al 98.3 por ciento del total, mientras que 3,596 son pequeñas empresas y sólo 418 se ubican entre medianas y grandes empresas. 
Detalló que del total de empresas registradas en este sector, el 78 por ciento se dedica a la fabricación de muebles y un nueve por ciento a la carpintería. 
Lima concentra el 40 por ciento de empresas, mientras que Arequipa un 30 por ciento, siendo estas ciudades las de mayor dinamismo en el sector.
Respecto a las exportaciones, refirió que entre enero y noviembre del año pasado el sector maderero alcanzó los 205.6 millones de dólares, registrando un incremento de 7.73 por ciento respecto a similar período del año anterior. 
Anotó que en ese período el principal mercado de destino fue México, representando el 35.28 por ciento de las exportaciones totales de este rubro, seguido de China y Estados Unidos. 
El sector de maderas en Perú ha crecido y suponemos que la crisis que afrontan los mercados internacionales podría afectarla, por ello las distintas entidades involucradas están articulando actividades para fortalecer su competitividad, añadió. 
Moscoso comentó que entre las estrategias para promover el sector, se realizará del 18 al 21 de marzo próximo la feria Tecnomueble 2009, en el parque industrial del distrito limeño de Villa El Salvador.  *Foto: Juan Carlos Guzmán*Temas similares: Artículo: Perú será importante competidor de Chile y México en la exportación de palta desde 2013 Artículo: III Feria Tecnomueble 2011 generaría ventas para industria de muebles y maderas por US$ 10 millones Artículo: Ventas de Agroexportadoras de Frutas Crecen al 4 Mil Por Ciento Artículo: Colocaciones crediticias en sector agrario crecieron 9% anualmente en últimos diez años, según Minag Precio de aceite cayó 25% y harina en 31% desde abril del 2008, afirma SNI

----------

